# Why does dog food smells so NASTY???



## Sherryn0909 (Jan 17, 2012)

Do you ever wonder how dog food is actually made? I've read an article once that road kill, dying and diseased animals from farmers go into pet foods... I've tried orijen, eukanuba and other dog food brands for my pup but the results are all the same, and he don't seem to like it... Should i just feed him barf/homemade food instead?


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

To be honest, the only dog food that I've thought smelled remotely good is Taste of the Wild. Everything else smells disgusting or like cardboard. I'm sure you can't go wrong going raw.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Sherryn0909 said:


> Do you ever wonder how dog food is actually made? I've read an article once that road kill, dying and diseased animals from farmers go into pet foods... I've tried orijen, eukanuba and other dog food brands for my pup but the results are all the same, and he don't seem to like it... Should i just feed him barf/homemade food instead?


Read the ingredients. There's no road kill if there's no "animal by-products" or anything like that on the ingredient list. Just like the with human food, read the ingredient list to know exactly what's in the food.

As for the smell of dog food, I've fed quite a few of the good brands and I don't think they smell nasty at all.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Try Merrick. You could eat the Chicken Pot Pie yourself.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

You want to smell nasty...raw green tripe...my boy loves it...I can tolerate feeding it, my husband gags. LOL

Seriously, really read lables & research where the companies get their ingredients from & you will be fine!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I like the smell of most kibbles. Agree about TOTW...
woof 
Canned dog food, on the other hand, blech!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

PaddyD said:


> Canned dog food, on the other hand, blech!


Try the Merrick brand canned foods. They smell like chicken noodle soup. 

If I ever had to eat any kind of canned dog food for any reason, Merrick would be the brand.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Well you CAN go wrong feeding raw. You really need to be knowledgeable about meat to bone ratios etc. .... You can properly feed raw but a poorly designed raw diet could be far worse than a good kibble.

There are many dog food brands that use human grade food from USDA approved facilities.


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

I think several of the high end kibbles smell quite nice, actually. Evo Turkey and Chicken smells like chicken soup to me. All the fish kibbles smell, imo, but what they do for coat makes them worth it 

I agree that the lower end stuff just plain stinks. Most of the time the dogs who eat it have a distinct odor about them as well. What goes in and all that.

Be aware that there are very smelly aspects of feeding raw too! Liver and tripe are just plain nasty LOL


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

jocoyn said:


> Well you CAN go wrong feeding raw. You really need to be knowledgeable about meat to bone ratios etc. .... You can properly feed raw but a poorly designed raw diet could be far worse than a good kibble.
> 
> There are many dog food brands that use human grade food from USDA approved facilities.


Ditto!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

msvette2u said:


> Try Merrick. You could eat the Chicken Pot Pie yourself.


How much dog food do I have to eat in order to be able to scratch behind my ear with my foot?


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

LukasGSD said:


> To be honest, the only dog food that I've thought smelled remotely good is Taste of the Wild. Everything else smells disgusting or like cardboard. I'm sure you can't go wrong going raw.


You've never fed the Alaskan Salmon one, have you 

Shelbot LOVES it. it makes our pantry smell like fish.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

A lot of the canned food smells edible to me but I don't recommend feeding canned. Active dog Professional Chicken and Rice barely has any smell. Professional Low Fat Chicken and Rice smells bad but my mom claims it smells like vitamins to her.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

PaddyD said:


> How much dog food do I have to eat in order to be able to scratch behind my ear with my foot?


This woman has her bridge club every Thursday night and after a peaceful game or two with the ladies, she goes home to fix her husband dinner when he gets home from work. Well, one Thursday, she's playing a great game and she has an incredible hand when she notices the time. "Oh, no! I have to go fix my husband his dinner! He's going to be so angry if it's not ready on time." And she dashes out of her friend's house, her great hand forgotten on the table.

When she gets home, she realizes she has very little time, not enough time to go to the supermarket, and all she has in the cupboard is a wilted lettuce leaf, an egg, and a can of cat food. In a panic, she opens the can of cat food, stirs in the egg, and garnishes it with the lettuce leaf just as her husband is pulling up. She watches in horror as he sits down to his dinner, and then she realizes he is loving it!

"Mmmm, darling, this is the best dinner you have made for me in forty years of marriage. You can make this for me any old day, mmmmm!" And that night they had sex for the first time in months and it was great!

Needless to say, every Thursday from then on, she made this dinner for her husband. She tells her bridge cronies about it and they are all horrified.

"You're going to kill him," they'd all say.

Two months later, her husband died and all the bridge women the Thursday after the funeral attacked our new widow for being so callous. "You killed him!

We told you that feeding him that cat food every week would do him in! How can you just sit there so calmly and play bridge knowing you murdered your husband?"

The wife stoically replied, "Ahh, I didn't kill him. He fell off the mantel while he was licking his ---!"


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

iBaman said:


> You've never fed the Alaskan Salmon one, have you
> 
> Shelbot LOVES it. it makes our pantry smell like fish.




LOL, you know, I bought it once and Lukas did terrible on it. So I'm used to the wetlands (duck) formula. Wellness smells like cardboard, but that's what Jaxon gets. 


Ok, yes, but I'm giving the benefit of the doubt that they'll be feeding an appropriate raw diet. rofl.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I absolutely love the smell of Fromm kibble.


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

LukasGSD said:


> LOL, you know, I bought it once and Lukas did terrible on it. So I'm used to the wetlands (duck) formula. Wellness smells like cardboard, but that's what Jaxon gets.


Bahaha, all of it is a little high in protein, but the salmon is the lowest. =3



Good_Karma said:


> I absolutely love the smell of Fromm kibble.


ME TOO!!!!!! I used to feed it to my cat, but I can't find a store within 400 miles that sells it =[


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Bianca's Instinct food doesn't have much of a smell.

The worst was when I was petsitting for my neighbors who fed their dogs Kibbles n Bits... It was horrible, smelled like old sweat socks and BO mixed with a never cleaned fryer. As soon as I opened the container they kept it in the smell would just blast out.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I second the Fromm comment. I don't mind it at all. And I like the fact that the fish flavors smell like fish, you can actually tell that they use fish. It would worry me if it smelled like spring flowers.


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

martemchik said:


> I second the Fromm comment. I don't mind it at all. And I like the fact that the fish flavors smell like fish, you can actually tell that they use fish. It would worry me if it smelled like spring flowers.


I never thought of it like that...still smells, though xD I love the way Blue Buffalo Lamb and Rice smells =3


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i wouldn't doubt that many things go into
cheap dog food.

2>>>> Eukanuba, is that good dog food??
there's a lot of good dog food available.
you have to do your homework.



Sherryn0909 said:


> 1>>>> Do you ever wonder how dog food is actually made? I've read an article once that road kill, dying and diseased animals from farmers go into pet foods...
> 
> 2>>>> I've tried orijen, eukanuba and other dog food brands for my pup but the results are all the same, and he don't seem to like it... Should i just feed him barf/homemade food instead?


----------

